# Anyone been dealing with the flu?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I haven't had a flu shot in about 10 yrs. or so. My wife, it's been about 3-4 yrs. So far, we are doing fine. Watching the news, you'd think it was an epidemic. And, it sounds as if it is. 

Supposedly, this flu season hasn't even reached it's peak yet. They say it's best to avoid large crowds and such. Kind of hard to do when you have to go about your daily life. We still like to go out for lunch as much as we can. 

Anyways, just wondering how all of you are coping?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Even if you get the flu shot it is not effective against this strain of flu, surprise they guessed wrong again. Keep away from those who are sick


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Even if you get the flu shot it is not effective against this strain of flu, surprise they guessed wrong again. Keep away from those who are sick


They are saying 20-30% effective, depending on who you hear it from. Initially, it was reported to only be 10% effective. I'm sure lots and lots of people thought......then why go to the trouble of getting one?

Pressure from the medical field (CDC) upped that %.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> They are saying 20-30% effective, depending on who you hear it from. Initially, it was reported to only be 10% effective. I'm sure lots and lots of people thought......then why go to the trouble of getting one?
> 
> Pressure from the medical field (CDC) upped that %.


Like buying a gun that works 20 to 30% of the time


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/flu-can-spread-just-breathing-new-study-says-181713428.html


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*I am gonna hold my breath until the flu season is over.....*


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean and I got our shots, but I think that the best preventive "medicine" has been that we live on an island, and don't visit America (that is, the mainland) all that often.
Although we've had to go three times during the last week: Medical stuff.
And Costco.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

To be fair to the medical community, they have to make an educated guess a year in advance as to what strain will be visiting us the next year.
Right now they are working to best determine what strains will be coming next year so there is enough time to produce the vaccine in sufficient quantity.
The more folks who are immunized, the better for minimizing the spread of the flu, even if it's not fully effective. Also being immunized may help reduce the severity of it if you do catch it. 
Yes, it has been declared an Epidemic this season.
On top of that, Tony Pasley also has to worry about the Rhino Flu.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sorry I don't have Rhinos only horses, donkeys, mules and cattle.


----------



## RAEIndustries (Oct 6, 2017)

I had a dry cough really bad last Thursday but luckily went away after some Ricola and ginger/honey tea and gargling with salt in the morning I woke up with it and that night


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Rhino Flu?

Isn't that like a particular strain of an STD? :smt104


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Rhino Flu?
> 
> Isn't that like a particular strain of an STD? :smt104


yep, but only Airborne were susceptible.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> yep, but only Airborne were susceptible.


Naw......I'm pretty sure that is ground based.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Got the flu shots. Bothe me and wife got the sniffles in Dec.
That was it.

Just wash your hands before every meal.


----------



## JeremiahCarlson (Sep 7, 2017)

i had past flu in past month . Just follow the doc precautions and all are set to go!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

AZdave said:


> Just wash your hands before every meal.


I would recommend washing them a few more times a day than just then.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I would recommend washing them a few more times a day than just then.


I wash my hands once a week, even if I think they don't need it or not. :smt033


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I would recommend washing them a few more times a day than just then.


I am like a hobit with: 12 breakfast's; 22 lunches; 1 dinner (seriously I don't want to get fat).


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I got a whole bunch of fresh air today. Went for another ride. Weather here was gorgeous. Actually, it was far better than just gorgeous. It was miraculous. 

We have over 34 yrs. of living here in AZ. I just don't recall ever having had a winter of being this easy. Not a single cloud in the clear blue sky, and the sun was out and doing it's thing to the 9th degree. 

It's supposed to be as nice, if not nicer this coming weekend. I'm planning on getting me some more fresh air. :smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Just remember there will be a payday coming for your good weather


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Just remember there will be a payday coming for your good weather


I'm thinking you mean a bill.

The check's in the mail...............:mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am meaning weather pay back either a cold snap or more likely excessive heat wave


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I had the flu 35 years ago & never since. I've never had a flu shot. Maybe if I had a flu shot every year, I'd think it protected me but, of course I'd be wrong. I think they're useless.
Many people who get a cold & have a sore throat, cough, congestion & fever below 102 or just aren't feeling well say "I have the flu." They don't. Also, if you're sick less than two weeks, it isn't the flu.
Confidence is half the battle, so...if you feel the flu shot protects you, go for it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

win231 said:


> I had the flu 35 years ago & never since. I've never had a flu shot. Maybe if I had a flu shot every year, I'd think it protected me but, of course I'd be wrong. I think they're useless.
> Many people who get a cold & have a sore throat, cough, congestion & fever below 102 or just aren't feeling well say "I have the flu." They don't. Also, if you're sick less than two weeks, it isn't the flu.
> Confidence is half the battle, so...if you feel the flu shot protects you, go for it.


I haven't been sick, with anything, for well over 10 yrs. I can't even recall the last time I had a cold or the flu. If I do get to feeling a little _punkish_, a good night's sleep usually takes care of it.

I'm also not on any meds for anything. I've been told, that for my age, that's great. Anyways, I'm not planning on changing horses while in the middle of the river.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

As with most diseases/medical issues it is mostly about a persons body makeup.......

All coal minors don't get black lung disease......

Everyone that smokes/smoked doesn't get cancer.....

All the doctors/nurses and caretakers didn't get the Black plague.......

Etc, etc, etc.......

Best remedy for not getting the flu is to keep all your windows shut..... Here's why:
*I opened the window and Influenza...........* :mrgreen:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'm also not on any meds for anything.


Viagra's a med


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Viagra's a med


Don't know anything about it.

Isn't that the stuff you use to grow hair if you're going bald?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Well, since someone brought up Viagra:

A guy walks into a pharmacy & asks the clerk, "Do you have Viagra?"
"Yes," he replied.
"Does it work?" asks the guy.
"Yes," he answered.
"Can I get it over the counter?" he asks.
"Well, maybe.....if you take two."


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Don't know anything about it.
> 
> Isn't that the stuff you use to grow hair if you're going bald?


It'll grow Something.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When I was younger, sex was more important than going for a motorcycle ride. 

Growing old(er) changes certain aspects of one's life. Now that I am older, yes, things have changed. A good m/c ride can last for hours and you can stop wherever you want and have a great lunch. Then, get back on your bike and ride some more. 

What's not to like? :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...Now that I am older, yes, things have changed. A good m/c ride can last for hours and you can stop wherever you want and have a great lunch. Then, get back on your bike and ride some more...


Well, that certainly sounds like my sex-life nowadays.

What used to take 15 minutes now lasts for hours, and we have to stop every so often to rest and maybe even have lunch. Then we can "ride" some more... :mrgreen: :smt083


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Dreaming Steve is dreaming again


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Dreaming Steve is dreaming again


He might be delirious. Having the flu and a high temp. can do that to you.


----------

